

Flipkart (the amazon of India) signs deal to kill net neutrality in India - devnonymous
http://www.medianama.com/2015/04/223-flipkart-net-neutrality-airtel/

======
aj
The article's headline does not even make sense:

"Flipkart signs up for Airtel’s Net Neutrality violating Airtel Zero platform"

How does one sign up for _Airtel 's_ net neutrality?

------
aj
The Amazon of India _is_ amazon.in

